# Sherwin Williams Tuffwall Texture Finish



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey guys !

I've been looking for some info on the web for this new product from SW with no luck. 

Have any of you used it or seen it at the stores? price?

I will have a project on my home where I can use it and since that is the better place to test it rather than use a job as a guinea pig and then end up going south and lose money.

You can find some little info on the newest APC magazine.


----------



## PurdyXL (Mar 21, 2013)

It is a new product so there probably isn't much information out about it yet. Your local Sherwin WIlliams store can print off a data page for you.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PurdyXL said:


> It is a new product so there probably isn't much information out about it yet. Your local Sherwin WIlliams store can print off a data page for you.


Thanks man, I'm not looking for a data page. I want some input from some professional that has used it? It is a good texture product or just some watery mud that can be tinted? Does it suck? and Why?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thanks man, I'm not looking for a data page. I want some input from some professional that has used it? It is a good texture product or just some watery mud that can be tinted? Does it suck? and Why?


I'm all ears as well. I don't know a thing about it. Though it does sound familiar for some reason...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> I'm all ears as well. I don't know a thing about it. Though it does sound familiar for some reason...


Do you get the American Painting Contractor magazine? It's on the last two pages.

If I'm not mistaken there is a company called Tuffwall. Maybe SW bought them as well and now decided just to re label the product.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

All of sw paints have had a texture here lately.


----------



## PurdyXL (Mar 21, 2013)

I've demo'd it. It is tintable but only available in light colors. Not really a point to tint it if your going over it with your paint. Unless you tinted it a different color than a base coat and went with a 2 tone faux look. The demo was with a crappy wagoner and it worked pretty well. It saves labor cost because it's ready to go in the bucket, no need to mess with mixing water. However if you trowel immediatly after you apply it, it smears rather than leaving a nice texture. If you allow it to set for a few minutes it does a beautiful job.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Do you get the American Painting Contractor magazine? It's on the last two pages.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken there is a company called Tuffwall. Maybe SW bought them as well and now decided just to re label the product.


That's were I saw it. Thanks.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PurdyXL said:


> I've demo'd it. It is tintable but only available in light colors. Not really a point to tint it if your going over it with your paint. Unless you tinted it a different color than a base coat and went with a 2 tone faux look. The demo was with a crappy wagoner and it worked pretty well. It saves labor cost because it's ready to go in the bucket, no need to mess with mixing water. However if you trowel immediatly after you apply it, it smears rather than leaving a nice texture. If you allow it to set for a few minutes it does a beautiful job.


Do you have any pictures of what you did?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Is it this thing?





If so I don't see what's so special about it. And it also depends on what your using it for, there's probably better stuff out there. If your using for interior use to get a lvl 5 your better of using the USG product for that stuff, Tuff Hide, supposedly self leveling etc. 

If it's for exterior use, why not use stucco? Elastomeric or cementious based, especially if you have to trowel it like in the video. Thanks but no thanks.

Sounds like something not worth getting into. Just my opinion.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Says its interior so not that product. I wonder what the specs for a spray rig would be.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Says its interior so not that product. I wonder what the specs for a spray rig would be.


Is it textured? Or have aggregate in it? If so...very limited.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Says its interior so not that product. I wonder what the specs for a spray rig would be.


Graco Mark IV minimum


----------



## PurdyXL (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry I didn't snap any pictures. It's an interior product with no aggregate.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is a video from SW about the product.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Never used that Tuff wall stuff. :no:
But, I have sprayed hundreds of gallons of Litex which was supplied and tinted by SW. 
It's a two step commercial grade texture system that we do on hotel projects. Usually after removing wallpaper. This stuff is hardcore durable. First you spray a high build primer then apply the tinted texture. :thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

How much do you pay per 5 gal? 

SW wants $55 per 5 gal. I probably going to get on just try it out


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How much do you pay per 5 gal?
> 
> SW wants $55 per 5 gal. I probably going to get on just try it out


I believe it was in the $70 to $80 range.
What type of texture are going to be doing?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I believe it was in the $70 to $80 range.
> What type of texture are going to be doing?


I want to see how knock down and orange peel comes out with this compare to the regular stuff. Also it can be tinted to pastel colors, I'm curious to see the finish and see if it's durable.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I want to see how knock down and orange peel comes out with this compare to the regular stuff. Also it can be tinted to pastel colors, I'm curious to see the finish and see if it's durable.


I'd definitely use a tinted primer first. :thumbsup:


----------

